# How to tell if you donkey is pregnant



## crackerjackjack

When I bought my little girl in August, the old owner said that she was bred in July. Is there anyway to tell? She has not gone into heat since I got her. As a matter of fact, when my jack gets a little happy, she kicks him an does not want anything to do with him.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Besides not seeing them come back into heat, you can have the vet do a blood test on her, but usually when they have settled they want nothing to do with a jack when he comes near them and will kick, but they are always those few exceptions who ALWAYS seem to accept a jack  Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

My girls hold their pregnancies really well.

They really don't start showing a puffy belly till about 7-8 months .... but sometimes with their Winter coats it is hard to tell?


----------



## GlacierRidge

I'm taking my jenny into the vet next week for an ultrasound.




:


----------



## GlacierRidge

We have a baby in there!


----------



## crackerjackjack

Congrats. I am calling my vet in the morning.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

OMG





That is the most priceless "ultrasound"








How Sweet





Is it "really" Real ?


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

GlacierRidge said:


> We have a baby in there!


OMGoodness!! How sweet! I had to look at it a couple of times (as I have to do with all ultrasounds.. lol) and squint a little but I swear he or she is kicking their little legs up?!

Thanks so much for sharing



And Congrats!!


----------



## VerticallyChallenged

Yes, the vet said that's about one of the best ultrasound pics they've gotten! He/she is laying on their back kicking up their heels! You can see the little tail....the head....where the eye is.... what stinks is that I scanned the photo, and the scanned photo isn't as good as the real one....so the real one is even better!

But baby's doing good.....good heartbeat.....and I'm THRILLED!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

hurray Angie!!! how exciting...

my youngest, we saw her "waving" on the ultrasound.


----------



## VerticallyChallenged

Crackerjackjack, did you call your vet??? I'm eager to hear!


----------



## crackerjackjack

I called the vet. The vet that I was going to use and did have out here to take a look at the donkeys was very sarcastic about the whole thing. So I called another vet that was recommended to me, she is coming out the 15th and we are going to do the blood test first. She recommended the blood test and then later if I wanted, we could do the ultrasound. She said that she has really good luck with the test. I can't wait to find out. I will let everyone know.


----------



## iluvwalkers

[SIZE=14pt]jeesh, why was the vet sarcastic? some people



, anyhow, we did a blood test with Petunia, good luck



...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Crackerjackjack, your story sounds just like mine with my donkeys. My husband had gotten me a jenny with her baby jack at her side for Christmas a few years ago and they told him that the jenny was bred in July or August. We waited one long year, in the mean time I was on here learning all I could about miniature donkeys, waiting for the next summer. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]July, August and September came and went... I was posting udder shots, belly shots, feeling for kicks and reporting back to Corinne and Teri. I knew that they could go a long as 13 months with no problems. I had a goat that was supposed to be bred and due in September too. So I asked the vet to come out and ultrasound both of them. I don't know if I've ever been as disappointed as I was when he left that day.



Neither of them were bred! OH! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I hope you have better news than I did!



Have you heard anything yet??[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I don't know if I've ever been as disappointed as I was when he left that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of them were bred! [/SIZE]


I remember that disapointment



....how bout next year for them??

Daisy needs to be a Mom


----------



## HobbsFarm

JumpinJackFarm said:


> mini_lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]I don't know if I've ever been as disappointed as I was when he left that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of them were bred! [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that disapointment
> 
> 
> 
> ....how bout next year for them??
> 
> Daisy needs to be a Mom
Click to expand...

[SIZE=14pt]As a matter of fact, Daisy is at our neighbors now staying with their goats until we get the goat lot finished. So if she fools around while she's there, that would be fine with me. I'd love a spring goat baby or two! She was a great mom the first time.



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I had thought about breeding Maggie again, but I'm not really in any rush to do that so she isn't bred for next year.[/SIZE]


----------

